# bala shark lost his scales



## sharky (Sep 23, 2009)

Over the past month or so, I noticed my bala shark's scales were turning milky, I didn't think anything of it. Today I woke up turned on the light and notice my bala shark had no scales on his mid half and was missing his fins. I then saw my birch swim up to him and start nibbling on him. My birch is fairly new to my tank and has not ever been aggressive with any other fish. I have some rather small fish in there. I have a video of the bala shark, I don't know if the link will work but I will try. 

I just don't know what happened to him, was it a disease or did my birch eat him alive?

http://www.facebook.com/v/497765624218


----------

